# Armor



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

So I have a little body armor, but I would like ideally to have something that I could use for every family member carrying a rifle. Problem is that the cost benefit ratio isn't there yet for me. I would do anything to protect my family BUT for the cost of armor I can buy a lot of other prepps that I estimate will do a lot more to keep them safe. 

I am planning to buy a couple panels of DKX's new armor (dkxarmor.com) recently reviewed by TNP, but I am also looking for other options.

I am interested in the possibility of do it yourself bullet-proofing. Even if I couldn't make it work for plate carrier applications, I am wondering what sort of panels I can make that will stop various calibers of bullets. I have seen good result with ceramic and porcelain panels usually 3-4 thick and rapped in duck tape. I have also heard it suggested that you use a dense boat fiberglass layered and bonded thick. I am wondering if anyone has any other thoughts about OTC materials that might be adapted to making thinner more effective panels.

I understand the basic physics of stopping a bullet: you need to have a strong dense fiber or material that will absorb the energy and disperse it outward. So wondering if you have any other ideas.

I know, I Know :surrender:

I am taking my own life in my hands if I depend on a home made panel... thats the point, if I am worried for my life and need something, which is better than nothing, where could I look? I was inspired by reading the story of a HS student who was failing science before he designed a type of armor stronger than the armies current ceramic plates for the science fair. He is now making millions off the patents. Don't worry, promise not to test it on myself!!! 
eep:


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I have no real input other than to say don't rely on it saving you, ever. There is a neighbor of my dad's that killed his best friend 'testing' a bulletproof vest. :shudder: Always look for chest high walls to hide behind. According to vidja games, they are everywhere during firefights.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This may help some or maybe not. But I bookmarked it at some point so it must be worth the read.

http://thehomegunsmith.com/pdf/Poor_Mans_Bullet_Proof_Vest.pdf


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Padre said:


> So I have a little body armor, but I would like ideally to have something that I could use for every family member carrying a rifle. Problem is that the cost benefit ratio isn't there yet for me. I would do anything to protect my family BUT for the cost of armor I can buy a lot of other prepps that I estimate will do a lot more to keep them safe.
> 
> I am planning to buy a couple panels of DKX's new armor (dkxarmor.com) recently reviewed by TNP, but I am also looking for other options.
> 
> ...


I don't know what your budget is, but you may want to look at AR500 Armor. The plates are reasonably priced and they are now including an anti-spalling coating on them. I don't recall the price, but if my memory serves me correctly, I think the front and back plates were about $60-70 each and I forget how much the side plates were. Do they work? Yep. AR500 steel is the same steel many targets are made of so you know they will take multiple hits....unlike the more expensive ceramic plates. I'm looking forward to mine coming in, but hope I never have to find out how well they work!!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

AKPrepper said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but you may want to look at AR500 Armor. The plates are reasonably priced and they are now including an anti-spalling coating on them. I don't recall the price, but if my memory serves me correctly, I think the front and back plates were about $60-70 each and I forget how much the side plates were. Do they work? Yep. AR500 steel is the same steel many targets are made of so you know they will take multiple hits....unlike the more expensive ceramic plates. I'm looking forward to mine coming in, but hope I never have to find out how well they work!!


AK do you have a link to this armor? I'd like to check it out. Thanks


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.ar500armor.com/index.php...egory_id=165&gclid=CMiA8OytrbYCFeZFMgodaFsAGA


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Thaks Sentry!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

AKPrepper said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but you may want to look at AR500 Armor. The plates are reasonably priced and they are now including an anti-spalling coating on them. I don't recall the price, but if my memory serves me correctly, I think the front and back plates were about $60-70 each and I forget how much the side plates were. Do they work? Yep. AR500 steel is the same steel many targets are made of so you know they will take multiple hits....unlike the more expensive ceramic plates. I'm looking forward to mine coming in, but hope I never have to find out how well they work!!


How do those plates work with a regular plate carrier vest? Or do you have to use the ones the company makes.

The down side to armor is protection Vs. Speed. You can make yourself into a tank but is it a good idea? Honestly I wouldn't try to make my own armor.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't know yet since my plates haven't arrived. However, having said that and based on their demensions in their website, they should fit most plate carriers. Just be sure to get the size of the plate pockets on the carrier of your choice before you buy it to make sure they'll fit.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> This may help some or maybe not. But I bookmarked it at some point so it must be worth the read.
> 
> http://thehomegunsmith.com/pdf/Poor_Mans_Bullet_Proof_Vest.pdf


Thank you, that looks very interesting, and it would be easy enough for me to make a pouch for the ceramic plates I am working on out of this material.

I will let you know what my experiments discover. Previous tests have showed that the are completely ineffective against M855, but that 3 panels will stop a civie .223 round, and 2 panels will stop most handgun rounds.








Toffee said:


> I have no real input other than to say don't rely on it saving you, ever. There is a neighbor of my dad's that killed his best friend 'testing' a bulletproof vest. :shudder: Always look for chest high walls to hide behind. According to vidja games, they are everywhere during firefights.


Thank you toffee for jumping at the chance to restate what I had admitted in my OP, that I A) should/will not test it, OR ANY, BPV on a person, and that B) I am taking my life in my hands if I do.

EVER, is not a very prepperific word (yes I just coined that word), if someone is shooting at me, and all I have is home made armor I will rely on home made armor as much as commercial armor. Home made or commerical, I plan to do my damnedest not to get shot. Just doesn't seem like fun, or a good idea, EVER, but if it happens then here's to the old maxim "something is better than nothing," if nothing else, perhaps just slowing it down will give me a surviving chance.


----------

